# Performance mit VMware erhöhen



## al3x (4 März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze seit ca. 2 Jahren zum Programmieren nur von Virtuelle Maschinen.
Ich hab VMware Workstation und für jede TIA Version / S7 / Bosch Rexroth eine VM mit Win 7 als Gastsystem.

Mein Laptop ist nicht der schlechteste, aber trotzdem ist z.B. TIA V15.1 in der VM relativ langsam.
Im TaskManager sieht man die Auslastung:


Dabei fällt auf das wohl hauptsächlich die Grafikkarte bremst (es wird nur die interne GPU verwendet, die NVIDIA langweilt sich).
Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Ist bei euch die VM "schnell" genug?


----------



## KeBeNe (4 März 2020)

Hallo,

hast du mal den NV Treiber für die VM aktualisiert?
du kannst doch auch unter den Nvidia Einstellungen, 3D Einstellungen den Programmen die GPU zuweisen.


----------



## ChristophD (4 März 2020)

Hi,

woraus schließt du das die GPU bremst?
Bloß weil sie ausgelastet ist und die NVidea nicht?
Das bedeutet für mich erstmal nicht das da was bremst nur das eben die interne häufig genutzt wird, was auch normal ist.

Wie sieht den die Konfiguration Deiner VM so aus, welche Daten hat der host und welche die VM's?
laufen mehrere VM parallel?
Läuft auf dem Host parallel noch was?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Mrtain (7 März 2020)

al3x schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich nutze seit ca. 2 Jahren zum Programmieren nur von Virtuelle Maschinen.?



Was für einen Vorteil hast du davon, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## al3x (9 März 2020)

@KeBeNe: ich hab nun mal alle Treiber aktualisiert und VMWare Workstation auf V15.5.1 upgedated.

@ChristophD: weil TIA V15.1 in dem Guest-System relativ langsam beim Scrollen ect. war und im TaskManager des Hosts die Auslastung der GPU am oberen Limit bewegte.
Auf dem Host laufen nur paar Office Anwendungen (Firefox, Outlook ect.) Aber ich arbeite teilweise auch mit mehreren VMs gleichzeitig.
Die Daten vom Host:

i9-8950HK @ 2.9GHz, 6 Kerne
Memory: 48GB
Die VM TIA hab ich wie folgt eingestellt:

Memory: 6GB
Processors: 4 (2 / 2)
Virtualize Intel VT-x: JA
Virtualize CPU performance counters: JA
Virtualize IOMMU: JA
Graphic memory: 1GB
Hier bin ich mir nicht sicher ob dass die idealen Einstellungen sind.


@Mrtain:
Früher hatte ich alles normal installiert, grade zwecks Performancegründen, aber nachdem ich zweimal meinen Laptop komplett neu aufsetzen musste wurde mir das zu blöde.
Die Installation von S7 + gefühlt 1000 Zusatzpakete, TIA V14-16, Indraworks usw. dauert 1-2 Tage.
Nun hab ich 8 VM auf der jeweils nur Win 7 und die Programmierumgebung installiert ist.
Für jede neue Version wird eine neue VM erstellt. Bei größeren Projekten kann ich die VM mit dem Softwarestand zur Anlage passend abspeichern und Jahre später noch drauf zugreifen.
Auf dem Host ist eigentlich nur Office installiert, die ganzen Tools die man sonst so benötigt versuche ich als PortableApp zu bekommen. D.H. die liegen alle in einem Ordner und können direkt gestartet werden.
Allgemeine Programme die man 3x mal Jahr benötigt sind auf einen extra VM (Sonstiges) installiert.
Wenn ich ein neuen Laptop kaufe installiere ich Office und kopiere die VMs rüber, d.H. innerhalb von 1-2 Std. kann ich weiter arbeiten.


----------



## StP (9 März 2020)

Ich mache es praktisch genauso - eine VM für jede TIA Hauptversion.
Ich gebe den VMs allerdings weit mehr RAM - meist so ca 10-14 GB - Mein Host hat 32GB RAM und normalerweise habe ich nur eine VM offen. Falls eine gerade noch am Schließen ist und ich die nächste schon starten will, bleibt so dem Host-System noch ein bisschen übrig. 
Grafikspeicher halte ich dafür weit kleiner, ist ja kein Spielcomputer.


----------



## al3x (9 März 2020)

hatte ich auch so, aber erst kürzlich gelesen das zu viel dem Guest zugewiesener RAM sogar kontraproduktiv sein soll...


----------



## StP (9 März 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach kann man nicht genug RAM haben - einzig, wenn der verbliebene RAM für das Host-System nicht mehr ausreicht, kann es aus diesem Grund langsam/instabil werden und damit auch die VMs ausbremsen.
Aber diese Gefahr besteht bei 48GB eher nicht so schnell.


----------



## Oest (9 März 2020)

Hallo,

bei mir laufen die TIA VM mit 14GB Ram bei 32GB Host sehr flüssig.
Ich würde auch mal vermuten, dass Treiber Probleme verursachen. Hatte ich auch schon.  

Hat schonmal jemand Virtual Box probiert? Kann man VB und VM parallel laufen lassen?


----------



## StP (9 März 2020)

Ich verwende virtual box - schon allein aus Lizenzgründen.
Ich habe aber meine alten VMware - VMs (im Prinzip die virtuellen Festplatten) weiter unter virtual box in Verwendung.


----------



## JesperMP (9 März 2020)

16 GB für VM mit TIA. 6 GB ist zu wenig.
Du hast es nicht aufgelistet, aber ich nehme an dein PC hat einen SSD ?


----------

